# GHRP-6 Hunger Question



## jam786 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have read that the hunger effect of GHRP-6 wears off after 2 weeks? Is there any way of prolonging this effect as Im trying to bulk and heard the hunger from this is amazin? Anyone used it can you please give your views.

Cheers


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Well TBH I didn't have hunger issues when taking ghrp-6 until about 2-3 weeks in, and they haven't stopped either!!! Nightmare when you're trying to concentrate at work and your stomach is (GRRRRR feed me!!!!) fvcking pack it in you've just been fed you cvnt!! :lol:

:beer:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I've used it but didn't notice hunger wearing off. 100/500mcg's a day matters not you'll get one hell of a hunger pang.

Thats teh only thing i noticed about it, nothing else happened.


----------



## jam786 (Mar 19, 2009)

so what doses would you guys recommend?

gfresh-- how long u been on ghrp-6?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

jam786 said:


> so what doses would you guys recommend?
> 
> gfresh-- how long u been on ghrp-6?


I've been using ghrp-6 for nearly 2 months now, with cjc 1295 w/o dac and rips hgh, good combo... :thumb:

I would take 100mcg 3 times daily, it usually comes in a 5000mcg in a small vial, best to stick a 1ml of bac water in it, let it dissolve, then draw it all up and add it to a 5ml vial with 4ml already inside it, then each 10iu on a slin is 100mcg.... :thumbup1:


----------



## jam786 (Mar 19, 2009)

nice one mate, so 2 months and your still feeling the hunger? do you get hungry all day or certain time after u do ur shot?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

jam786 said:


> nice one mate, so 2 months and your still feeling the hunger? do you get hungry all day or certain time after u do ur shot?


Yes still feel hungry after a shot, only lasts about 1 hour though...


----------



## jam786 (Mar 19, 2009)

nice one sounds good will be giving it a go


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

its all dose related mate if you start to notice the hunger drop off then take a little more lol

tbh it makes you crave sugar i want things like cookies, muller crunchy corner yogs, jam on toast etc its like the munchies lol


----------



## jam786 (Mar 19, 2009)

nice info guys will be seeing how i get on. have read that combining ghrp-6 with lantuis is supposed to make you hungry all day? anyone shed some light on this?


----------

